# Lots of eye boogers



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

is that normal?? or should it worry me?? I have to clean her eyes from the nasty slimey eye boogers very very often.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it could be an infection , My girl had that recently was wondering why I had to clean them a few times a day took her to the vet and got some ointment we put on a couple times a day and cleared up within a few days. cleaning them once or twice a day can be normal anything more id get it checked out. Is it green? clear? is her eye red at all? could be a blocked tear duct could be dirt you can try a saline solution and flush it out a bit see if ti helps.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> it could be an infection , My girl had that recently was wondering why I had to clean them a few times a day took her to the vet and got some ointment we put on a couple times a day and cleared up within a few days. cleaning them once or twice a day can be normal anything more id get it checked out. Is it green? clear? is her eye red at all? could be a blocked tear duct could be dirt you can try a saline solution and flush it out a bit see if ti helps.


It's clear sometimes and yellowish other times. I have to clean them like 3 or 4 times a day if not more. She doesnt act sick, though... I guess I could call the vet and see what they recommend for safety precautions.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my boy gets eye boogies on the regular. i clean them once or twice a day. but more often when it's windy and lots of dust is kicked up. or when the air quality is bad.
if we've been hiking dusty trails i come home and use my contact saline solution to rinse his eyes out. that seems to help alot.
you can check his eyes by gently pulling down on his face high on the cheek, directly under his eye. the tissue should be light pink without any blood vessels pushing out of the surface. if it looks inflamed, i would rinse and ask a vet for ointment.
if one eye produces more gunk than the other, that's also an indicator of infection. but if it's only contamination, saline rinse will make a big difference.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

could be a sinus infection or conjunctivas


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ceelint beat me was just gonna say sinus infection. My girls was the same kinda clearish to yellowish at times I cant remember what the vet said it was but luckly she didnt have a sinus infection and it cleared up with ointment I have a thread onit somewhere ,if its been going on though wouldnt be a bad idea just to take her to the vet for a checkup and have them looked at if the saline solution doesnt clear it up a bit.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

JoKealoha said:


> my boy gets eye boogies on the regular. i clean them once or twice a day. but more often when it's windy and lots of dust is kicked up. or when the air quality is bad.
> if we've been hiking dusty trails i come home and use my contact saline solution to rinse his eyes out. that seems to help alot.
> you can check his eyes by gently pulling down on his face high on the cheek, directly under his eye. the tissue should be light pink without any blood vessels pushing out of the surface. if it looks inflamed, i would rinse and ask a vet for ointment.
> if one eye produces more gunk than the other, that's also an indicator of infection. but if it's only contamination, saline rinse will make a big difference.


She does play in the sand a lot...


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

if that's the case (dust and debris) then saline rinse will sooth her eyes. and prevent infections from happening. it's like spending a day at the beach and needing a couple drops of Visine (but don't use Visine on dogs) generic saline is only a couple bucks.
but you wanna make sure it's not an infection like the others have mentioned. conjunctivitis is nothing to mess with. it get nasty really quickly.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> could be a sinus infection or conjunctivas


:goodpost: how much eye boogers are we talking about? just a little in the corners for full on gunk in the eyes? If it is just a little in the corners then I might not worry. If it is a lot of green or yellow then you could have a sinus infection for conjunctivas. So my question is how much discharge?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Eye boogers cleared up on my dogs after feeding them quality food.

Amongst what others said.


----------

